# Best competition format for odd numbers



## TheBlackCat (Aug 23, 2014)

We have a regular Thursday group of around 10-20 seniors; we just turn up and work out the competition format based on the number of people there.  It's aimed to be a fun but competitive morning and we prefer to play better ball or AM-AM's.  This works fine when we have the correct number for pairs or three-balls, but is awkward when we have, for example, 13.  We have in the past had 3 three-balls and 1 four-ball, with the three-balls playing off full handicap with 2 out of 3 to count and the four-ball playing off 3/4 handicap with 2 out of 4 to count.  This just about works, but if you get two steady mid handicap players in the three-ball they tend to romp away with the comp.  We do not want to play singles or any sort of blind pairs, as we want to be some part of a team while we are playing, since this adds to the enjoyment.  Does anyone have any suggestions on the fairest way to sort out a comp for odd numbers?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 23, 2014)

How about have a hidden pro

If for example there are 13 players you have 

3 groups of 3 and then a group of 4 

Its 3 out of 4 scores counting with the group of three being able to use a hidden pro who gets 2 points on every hole if needed.

The hidden pro is only used if his score bets the others


----------



## TheBlackCat (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion. The only problem with this is that most of the guys do not tend to play to their handicaps and therefore it would give the 3 ball an advantage if they can guarantee one player will get 2 points per hole.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 23, 2014)

I can't remember the name of the game, but for a 3 ball game this is great fun.
There are basically 6 points up for grabs each hole. If you win the hole outright, you get all 6, have between you and one other, you get 3 each, halved between all of you 2 each. It's exciting as if you are well behind, you still have a chance of winning by claiming '6' pointers...!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 23, 2014)

TheBlackCat said:



			Thanks for the suggestion. The only problem with this is that most of the guys do not tend to play to their handicaps and therefore it would give the 3 ball an advantage if they can guarantee one player will get 2 points per hole.
		
Click to expand...

But the 4 ball have 3 out of 4 players to pick from ?


----------



## Odvan (Aug 23, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			I can't remember the name of the game, but for a 3 ball game this is great fun.
There are basically 6 points up for grabs each hole. If you win the hole outright, you get all 6, have between you and one other, you get 3 each, halved between all of you 2 each. It's exciting as if you are well behind, you still have a chance of winning by claiming '6' pointers...!
		
Click to expand...

'Carousel' I think, Karl.


----------



## Praxis (Aug 23, 2014)

Just play 4BBB and the groups with 3 in have a man in the middle, so the 3 ball has players A,B and C.   Player A & B are one pairing, and players B & C are the other pairing.  We draw lots to determine who is 'in the middle'


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 23, 2014)

Praxis said:



			Just play 4BBB and the groups with 3 in have a man in the middle, so the 3 ball has players A,B and C.   Player A & B are one pairing, and players B & C are the other pairing.  We draw lots to determine who is 'in the middle'
		
Click to expand...

That's what we do in our fiddle, middle man will be the lowest handicap.


----------

